# Puteam trece printr-un schimb de focuri!



## Bântuit

Bună,

"Puteam trece printr-un *schimb* de focuri!”, 

Ce înseamnă _schimb_ în acest caz?

Mulţumesc.


----------



## alinapopi

Bună,

= _împuşcături_

O zi bună,
Alina


----------



## alinapopi

schimb de focuri = _împuşcături_


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc mult!


----------



## alinapopi

La shukra ala waayib!


----------



## pmi

Știu că e târziu...

= exchange of gunfire


----------

